# Fossils



## Nightwalker (8/1/16)

Do you have any omg discovered old kits etc?
I found theese while cleaning. 
Now kids, look closely, back when we rode into town on horseback to the saloon. This is what we vaped.


----------



## VapeDude (8/1/16)

Dude I had a Titan Pro tank with Vision Spinner 2 like 8 months ago. That stuff isn't THAT old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> Dude I had a Titan Pro tank with Vision Spinner 2 like 8 months ago. That stuff isn't THAT old


Theese are two years old. In vapeworld, old

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (8/1/16)

Lol They look like Crack Pipes for Robots.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## montezuma (8/1/16)

Here is an oldie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (8/1/16)

I'm just thinking that if the world kinda ended and aliens arrived millenniums later to research the planet... they would find my REO's and if they pop in some fresh batteries, they could probably continue vaping on it without a problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/1/16)

Those ones I found, actually bloody fired. I can't believe it.


----------



## Ashley A (8/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Those ones I found, actually bloody fired. I can't believe it.


Hehe, must be a genuine fake from China. The batteries on mine died after a month so I had fake fakes. The batteries came in handy to remove decks from atties when o-rings were too tight though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

